# Server nicht erreichabar nach ColdFusion installation



## Lafarik (19. August 2003)

Hallo Leute! 

Hab grosses Problem! 
Ich wollte Testweise ColdFusion installieren. 
Ich habe 1&1 Rootserver Suse 8.1. 

Nach der installation von ColdFusion waren plötzlich alle Seiten nicht erreichbar. Ich habe dann erst reboot ausgeführt. Danach konnte ich nicht mal den Server anpingen oder mit SSH drauf zugreifen. 
So, jetzt habe ich zum ersten Mal Recovery-Funktion ausprobiert. Komme auch mit SSH auf das System. Habe auch die Festplatte gemountet. 
Was kann ich machen das der Server wieder läuft? 
Ich denke ich muss den ColdFusion aus der Startdatei entfernen. 
Aber wie heisst die Datei und wie kann ich die bearbeiten? 
Oder sind meine überlegungen Falsch? 

Ich bitte um Hilfe Bin schon am verzweifeln... 

Danke im vorraus..


----------



## Lafarik (19. August 2003)

Hab jetzt aus log-Dateien das herausgefunden: 

Code: 

<notice>'/etc/init.d/rc3.d/S01random start' exits with status 0 
<notice>/etc/init.d/rc3.d/S05network start 
Setting up network interfaces: 
    lo 
done 

    eth0      ifup: Could not get a valid interface name: -> skipped 

failed         


Wie kann ich die Netzwerkkarte wieder zum laufen kriegen?


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2003)

Mann kann keinen Linux Root Server 
 administrieren ohne Linux Kentnisse.

Meld den wieder ab, oder hol dir einen
managed Server 

Les dir bitte dazu das durch:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html


----------

